# FSD as priority boost



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

At $12,000, I can imagine the impression of someone who orders a Tesla with this option only to find we're all in the 'beta' soup caldron.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The soup thickens.


----------

